

Meet Apple's Favorite Blogger - Gruber of Darringfireball - dmitrydragilev
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-09-06/meet-apples-favorite-blogger

======
cmconsing
Does Daring Fireball really make $500k a year? I know it says that Gruber
won't confirm it but that figure seems awfully high.

~~~
batista
Just the sponsored feed brings something like $150,000-$200,000 a year. Add
the Deck ads and the t-shirt sales, and you are there.

